# Coastal Bend Retriever Club



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Due to the number of entries (71) The Coastal Bend Retriever Club Amateur Stake will begin Friday February 13, 2015 at 12:00PM.

Good Luck

There has been a substitution of an Open Judge. Tony Despenas is judging in Tracy Farmers place.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

The Open will be at Dave Rorem's
The Qual will be at Heise's
The Am will start at noon Friday at Johnny Walkers
The Derby will begin at the conclusion of the Qual at Johnny Walkers.


----------



## justme (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have the address for the Heise property where the qual will be held...I'm new to the area. Thanks


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

justme said:


> Does anyone have the address for the Heise property where the qual will be held...I'm new to the area. Thanks


Not the address, but the attached map shows its relation to Rorem's property. There will be signs (pretty sure) from Rorem's to Heise's.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open first series: Triple with 2 equal distance retired bit at 310, left retired throws duck, right retired throws hen pheasant, flyer hen pheasant at 290 on right. 2 retired birds are very tight.


----------



## Brent Walls (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody have any new as far as what number the open and am ended with or if they finished the 1st series?


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

I know that the1st series of the Open did not finish today. Unfortunately I don't what number they got to. I have no info on the Am.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

I was told the open has about 25 dogs to go in the morning. Don't know for sure.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Can someone post callbacks?


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Unofficial, but what we have is: open callbacks to the 3rd (24 dogs back) 4 16 17 22 25 30 32 34 38 39 44 47 61 65 67 72 75 78 81 83 90 92 99 104. 3rd series starts with dog 23...dog 25 will be first on line :-(.

anyone have AM call backs?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Unofficial Am callbacks to WB tomorrow: 1,2,6,9,13,15,17,18,22,23,25,28,29,31,32,36,37,38,45,52,53,56,59,60,64,65,67. 27 dogs. #45 starts.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Unofficial AM callbacks to the 3rd: 27 dog back: 1 2 6 9 13 15 17 18 22 23 25 28 29 31 32 36 37 38 45 52 53 56 59 60 64 65 67 
Anyone have rotation number?


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for rotation!


----------



## jwilliamsdvm (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Look for signs as to where to enter property tomorrow. Location is still at Walker's.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Any minor stake information available?


----------



## David Colwell (Oct 1, 2012)

Derby callbacks to second series 24...1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,23,24,25,27,29,30,32,33
Loren Morehouse and Trip won qual, don't have other placements


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

David Colwell said:


> Derby callbacks to second series 24...1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,23,24,25,27,29,30,32,33
> Loren Morehouse and Trip won qual, don't have other placements


Congrats to Loren & Carol,winning the Q with Trip!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am: 15 dogs to the 4th. 1, 6, 9, 15, 18, 23, 29, 31, 36-38, 45, 52, 56, 59.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open: 11 dogs to the 4th. 4-16-30-34-47-67-72-75-81-92-99.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats Loren! I saw you and Trip run three of the four Q tests, and it was an awesome performance.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Unofficial

Qual Results:
1st Tripp - L.Morehouse
2nd Rosie - M.Melo
3rd Travis - D.Farmer / M.McClure
4th T Bone - C.Avant
RJ Smokie - D.Rorem
Jams - 24, 29, 34, 35

Amateur Results:
1st Gracie - S.McClure
2nd Zip - R.Morejon
3rd Flash - K.Fuller
4th Peyton - L.Bozeman
RJ Bess - M.Littlejohn
Jams - 1, 15, 18, 23, 31, 37, 38, 45, 59


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gracie and Sylvia win the Amateur and qualify for the 2015 National Amateur, well done FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations to Gracie and Sylvia!


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats to Sylvia!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Huge Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie and a return trip to the 2015 NARCC


----------

